# Massachusetts Tru-Quarter™



## seamus7227 (Jul 28, 2012)

I think this means I'm down to ten quarters left before finally completing all 50 State quarters! C & C welcome. This quarter was a challenge! If you notice, I only have two itty bitty connector points! It's was about 2 hours of pucker-time! LOL








Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jul 28, 2012)

Beautifully done as always Seamus!!


----------



## bastallard (Jul 28, 2012)

Great job, every time I see your coins I start thinking about getting a scrollsaw.


----------



## skamrath1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Dang brother that is some amazing work. I think I will be in the Falls tomorrow.


----------



## allisnut (Jul 28, 2012)

Once the coin is cut, how do you bend it around a pen tube wothout breaking it?

Adam


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 28, 2012)

allisnut said:


> Once the coin is cut, how do you bend it around a pen tube wothout breaking it?
> 
> Adam



very carefully!:biggrin: But sometimes they do break, but they are still usable, just have to be smart about how you do it! In this case, when i go to bend it, if it snaps(which will probably be where the two connector points are)I will just continue on with the bending process and re-position the pieces where they need to go, maybe use a dab of CA to hold it in place, you'll never see that once cast


----------



## toyotaman (Jul 28, 2012)

What kind of blade do you use? Spirial or a normal kind?


----------



## el_d (Jul 28, 2012)

Pretty freekin cool Seamus.  That does look like it has a pucker factor of 10.


----------



## jlnel (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey.. from MA, thats really cool!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 28, 2012)

toyotaman said:


> What kind of blade do you use? Spirial or a normal kind?



I use both at times, just depends on which quarter i am cutting out. The spiral blades are very aggressive and cut a huge amount of material out, so generally when i am cutting very tedious areas, i am using a very tiny blade:biggrin: 




el_d said:


> Pretty freekin cool Seamus.  That does look like it has a pucker factor of 10.



Lupe, closer to 12.5! LOL



jlnel said:


> Hey.. from MA, thats really cool!!



thanks!


----------



## socdad (Jul 28, 2012)

OUTSTANDING WORK!


----------



## boxerman (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice job on that .


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 29, 2012)

socdad said:


> OUTSTANDING WORK!





boxerman said:


> Nice job on that .




thanks!!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## clapiana (Jul 29, 2012)

that minute man looks very cool.  have you done the old man on the mountain yet?   you have been doing this now for sometime which piece has been your favorite?


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 29, 2012)

clapiana said:


> that minute man looks very cool.  have you done the old man on the mountain yet?   you have been doing this now for sometime which piece has been your favorite?



You mean this guy?!


 Im not sure which quarter has been my favorite. I think if i had to choose, probably south carolina


----------



## clapiana (Jul 30, 2012)

neat yes that is the old man . the Lord took him home a few years back in that he fell off the side of the mountain he was on . a sad day in our states history. I agree that NC coin indeed is some intricate work which is pretty slick


----------



## RetiredJake (Jul 30, 2012)

I really like what you are doing with these state quarters. Have you done TN yet?


----------



## wizard (Jul 31, 2012)

ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL JOB SEAMUS !!!! Doc


----------



## wizard (Jul 31, 2012)

seamus7227 said:


> clapiana said:
> 
> 
> > that minute man looks very cool.  have you done the old man on the mountain yet?   you have been doing this now for sometime which piece has been your favorite?
> ...



Traitor!:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 31, 2012)

I just love these things.  I did notice that there ain't much holding it all together--Great job.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 4, 2012)

RetiredJake said:


> I really like what you are doing with these state quarters. Have you done TN yet?



Yes sir!


----------



## Toni (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautifully done Seamus!!


----------



## witz1976 (Aug 4, 2012)

And to think about I remember you complaining about how challenging the Maine State Quarter was....sheesh:biggrin:


----------



## Ligget (Aug 5, 2012)

Those are awesome Seamus!


----------



## skiprat (Aug 5, 2012)

I always love seeing these, especially on pens. :biggrin:
Seamus, have you collected a set for yourself? Also, what about a Washington DC quarter? Any other regions besides DC also have their own coin?

Are some coins rarer than others and difficult to get hold of? 
I'm sure if you list the ones you haven't done yet, then you will be sent loads. :wink:


----------



## Papa mark (Aug 5, 2012)

Seamus, as allways a great job cutting this quarter. I wish I had your eyes and attention to detail. Well done.


----------



## Tx.slopoke (Aug 26, 2012)

Unbelievable!!...if I was was cutting that quarter you would have felt the pucker vacuum from down herein new braunfels


----------

